# Maple Ridge Water @ 7.7pH



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm hoping the Maple Ridge aquarium keepers especially will chime in on this thread.

I've noticed that the water that comes out of my taps are 7.7pH. 

Mabbe it's a noob thing but I've largely left the water in my tanks alone and tried just a bit of buffering, trusting that stable pH is better than trying to push it down. 
The problem is that with acid buffering buffering the go down to 7.0 but after 3 days it's back up to 7.7-7.8. 

The pH swings with co2 goes between 6.9 and 7.8 within the day until I adjusted my controller to cut the co2 at 7.1. 
I really notice that my cherry shrimp do not like the water after 3 days.

MR people are you doing anything to treat the water? Especially shrimp keepers? Any body have recommendations?


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Just tested mine and Ph was about 6.8 or 7.0. Used a dip test and API test kit.


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

Im in chilliwack and my water is often high 7's outta the tap. I dont keep shrimp so cant help there sorry


----------



## shady280 (Oct 17, 2011)

Water in mission is fairly reliable at 6.8-7.0. You can check you city's water parameters online but I can't remember where. I think they check it weekly


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Immus21 said:


> Just tested mine and Ph was about 6.8 or 7.0. Used a dip test and API test kit.


Dang, that's wierd. I thought the water came out of the same reservoir. Mine's been 7.7pH for the last 3 months. pH controller and api both confirmed. Acid Buffers don't permanently bring pH down right? Gotta actually use pH down?


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

remember to use cold water to test out of the tap. If you mix in any hot water, copper molecules will get pulled off the inside of the pipes and can affect pH readings


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Just ran cold tap water and tested again. 7.9! It's definately high at my place.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Reckon said:


> Just ran cold tap water and tested again. 7.9! It's definately high at my place.


Are you on city water?


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Yep, I'm on 224th pretty close to Dewdney.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

I have read you can use peat or other leaves to bring ph down.

I would agree with you, but then we would both be wrong...


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

I am on 240th just off Dewdney and my PH level is pretty neutral at 7.0-7.2 range. My shrimps tank stays at that level. Try testing water from different taps and see if there is a difference in levels.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Looks like all my pipes produce 7.7-7.8ph water. 
Ok, so I use acid buffer to bring it down to 7.0-7.1, but in my 10gal tank after about 3 days its back up to 7.8 again. From what I read, there's a tendency for pH to go down over time, not up. Should I be looking into something that is in the tank causing the pH to go up? 
Rocks?

I'm using florabase and playsand as substrate. I have some driftwood and random river rocks. I currently have a medium sized almond leaf to try to bring down the pH.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

maybe take a sample to a lfs and get them to test it just in case its your test solution.....?


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

Maple Ridge buys the water from the Greater Vancouver Water District. I'd complain because something is not right if you're getting 7.8-7.9. Minerals must get into the water at some point. Everyone in the district gets their water from the same source (except wells) so the PH should be more or less the same throughout the district. I would complain!


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

onefishtwofish said:


> maybe take a sample to a lfs and get them to test it just in case its your test solution.....?


Controller and API both give me the same parameters


----------

